# Servo Point Motor Systems.



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have been thinking about using this type of system for turnout switching on my modest layouts. As I was involved in, and still am, aero modelling I have rather a lot of servos doing nothing so would like to use them if I can. I have also been quite impressed by the ANE systems http://www.anemodel.com/products_list.aspx?LEVEL=1&TYPE=1 but all of their sets come with servos. I'm sure I can mount the my servos but is there any decoder or whatever that can control them. I'm using a PowerCab DCC controller. Any alternatives out there that any of you have used or are using? Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops -- my go-to guys for servo motor control is Tam Valley Depot. It's a small family business in San Diego that makes a great solution for servo controls. They sell SG90 servos for use with their products, but I don't see why anyone else's servos wouldn't work just as well as long as they have what I'm pretty sure is a standard (Futaba) connector and have a fairly small power requirement. You can order everything a la cart, and take quantity discounts for the quantities you PLAN to buy, not what you're actually buying at that time.

I have no interest in the company other than being a very satisfied customer and having met the owner (Duncan McCree) at a train show. He is a wicked smart guy with a PhD in Molecular Biology who does this for a hobby, who always responds promptly to e-mails, even when they're a request for help..

Check them out at www.tamvalleydepot.com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Digitrax, and I'm certain others, make special stationary decoders to control
turnout motors. But, think, unless you are going to have computer
control, you are going to be punching buttons on your controller
for both locos and turnouts. That, it seems to me, can be
fairly confooooosing. In my opinion, you can't do better than
an old fashioned turnout control panel. If you use Tortoise or 'servo' type
motors the panel is very simple to wire and provide control for
panel and/or trackside LED indicators.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/

Oh, and they do cost $.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Except that, as I understand it, he has servos already and wants to find a home for them, so buying tortoise motors doesn't help him do that.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the decoders can control the Tortoises they should also
be capable of powering the servos I would think.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Servos are Pulse width modulated devices and Tortoises are stall electric motors, they are always driving one way or the other, hence its easy to connect a bi-polar LED in series to show which way the turnout is. The servos will require a different driver, but Tam Valley has those also.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. I do like the Tam Valley stuff CTVRR, thanks. I have a supplier in the UK that carries their stuff so I can order from there, but they don't have the directional LED panel switches which I rather like. Using these will mean I don't have to keep punching the buttons on my controller as Don points out, but I could live with that. Do I need a separate power supply for servos? I guess I would but which one with what output? If I go with controlling them with my PowerCab will it have enough power to work the servos or will I need to up the output power?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you have a supplier there where you can buy simple double pole
double throw switches? That is what you would want with the
servos or Tortoise type motors. One side of the switch controls points,
the other side changes LED colors. You usually have to buy the LEDs
separately. You would want a low voltage source for the LEDs. If
you have an old 'wall wart' with a DC output voltage of 5 volts or less
that would be ideal. I use an old MRC tech power pack 'track' connection
with the speed knob set to 2 volt. It's an under the table installation
so the knob is not 'bumpable'.

If you are not going to use the decoders on the turnouts you'll want
to use whatever power your servos will need. I haven't worked with
those so I can't advise. Maybe Lemonhawk can tell you.

I use a stardard house door bell transformer that has an 18 V ac
output. It runs thru a rectifier and a Cap discharge unit
which powers my Peco PL 10 twin coil turnout motors. The
extra voltage is helpful since I use a complex diode matrix
single push button system for my yard tracks. One push
moves up to 6 turnouts to provide a clear route.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you buy the Octo III, it requires a 5VDC _conditioned_ power supply, so an old power pack isn't ideal. I just bought a 5v, 3.5 amp wall wart from Amazon, cut off the plug (2.1x5.5mm) that came on it, stripped the wires and ran them to a terminal strip. I connected my 3 Octo III's to that. The servos and LED fascia switches take their power from the Octo III. The 3 amp power supply has no trouble powering 22 turnouts.

There may be other ways to power them -- there is a lot of info on the site that I haven't delved into, including some wiring diagrams.

You can buy separate decoders to use you DCC system, but I have the bicolor (red / green) fascia switches wired to a dispatcher panel and run things that way.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just to let you know I have almost settled on the TVD 'singlet' as all my layouts are small with just two or three turnouts. These will run off my power buss so I don't need a separate power supply and can be controlled from my PowerCab or the fascia switches.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Brilliant! :smilie_daumenpos:

I think you will be very satisfied.


----------

